# Top Chef



## smurfe (Aug 19, 2009)

Dunno if anyone here watches Top Chef. New season starts tonight in like 3 minutes for me. I am a huge fan of the show. Been really liking the Top Chef Masters as well. About all I watch is Baseball and cooking shows. I DVR so many shows a week it is hard to keep up. I love to make things seen on the shows and pair with my wines. What is really fun is to make some gourmet type meal and pair it with a country wine like a blueberry. Anyway, one minute till Top CHef starts. Was just wondering if there were any fans here.


----------



## junit83 (Aug 21, 2009)

Im a chef myself... and this is one of my favorite cooking shows by far.... it actually has talented contestants... Top chef masters was good but they are all established chefs to begin with... i knew most of them before the show even started.. but 100,000 grand is a 100,000 grand.. even too restarant owners... I like gordon Ramsey but Hells kitchen is IMO a dumb show... they pick the weakest people to be on so Gordon can yell at them... the challenges are easy... like cutting salmon fillets into 8oz portions... LOL if you cant Eyeball an 8oz portion.... well thats just silly for a chef. so too answer your question... yes.. my girlfriend and i are both big fans of this show.. and if you havent watched it... check it out on Bravo network!


----------



## smurfe (Aug 21, 2009)

Great to hear. I have been trying to learn everything I can. My goal is to have a Pub someday. I need some food service knowledge.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 22, 2009)

Dang let me know when you do smurfe and I will stop by for sure. Will ya be serving your home made wine?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 22, 2009)

Im guesing more beer then wine!


----------



## Tom (Aug 22, 2009)

Madriver,
Have you seen his NEW BEER SCULPTURE? 
Nuff Said !


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 22, 2009)

smurfe said:


> What is really fun is to make some gourmet type meal and pair it with a country wine like a blueberry. Anyway, one minute till Top CHef starts. Was just wondering if there were any fans here.



As a new member, i find this funny. the first thing i read pertains to me. Me and my father make "country wines" such as blueberry, strawberry, raspberry, pear, peach, even pineapple, Kir, eldeberry etc... he is also a chef. After he had taken a trip to France, he decided to make wine, figuring it wouldn't be hard with his background. Since then, it has blown up. 

We are now trying to come up with pairings for our wines. I could list even more wines, but it's really long as we have tried pretty much everything except dandelion, walnut leaf and grape variety wines (have used merlot a few times to make mixes).

We have good ideas, as he's been a chef for 20 years, but fruit wines are different and we are trying to make a pairing book for them. If anyone knows of a country cooking/ wine pairing guide, i would like to know.

As far as cooking shows, Giada is my fav, but i'm not a real cooking buff like my parents. That lady is gorgeous!

I do like the thirsty traveler, though.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes I have seen his beer set up and want to move in next door to him lol. Giada is georgous so how cares about food when she is on the TV. I am the thirsty traveler in disguise. Well I am thirsty...


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 22, 2009)

Madriver Wines said:


> Yes I have seen his beer set up and want to move in next door to him lol. Giada is georgous so how cares about food when she is on the TV. I am the thirsty traveler in disguise. Well I am thirsty...



drinking that under-aged blueberry!!! lol. i can't remember 1 think Giada has made in her show, yet i see her all the time at work (we play the food network all day). i can't complain. too bad she is married. a hottie who can cook well is what i need!!


----------



## mark467s (Oct 21, 2009)

Its my favourite show.I'm a regular watcher of this show.I love the way the prepare awesome foods.Sometimes I try to combine this tasty food with my tasty red wwine.Perfect combination.


----------

